# My Mexico Dental Nightmare



## markinoshawa (Jul 24, 2013)

This past winter I had some dental work done at a clinic in Mexico that has turned into a nightmare. The dentist is aware that I am not happy with the work; however I have not made any demands. Needless to say I don’t want him performing any further work on me. I would like to take some action against this individual as the work is very shoddy, I was lied to, and I didn’t get what we agreed to. I paid for part of the treatment, but there is a balance owing. Is anyone aware of a solution by which I can recoup part, if not all, of the money I paid? Thank you in advance.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

markinoshawa said:


> This past winter I had some dental work done at a clinic in Mexico that has turned into a nightmare. The dentist is aware that I am not happy with the work; however I have not made any demands. Needless to say I don’t want him performing any further work on me. I would like to take some action against this individual as the work is very shoddy, I was lied to, and I didn’t get what we agreed to. I paid for part of the treatment, but there is a balance owing. Is anyone aware of a solution by which I can recoup part, if not all, of the money I paid? Thank you in advance.


I don't know, but you might want to tread carefully. You could end up being required to pay the balance rather than getting a refund on what you already paid. If the dentist did the work, any government agency might be more persuaded by that fact, than by your complaint about quality of work.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

TG has a good point. You write that you are from Canada aut are an expat in Mexico. If that means you live at least part time in Mexico, you should be cautious about not paying your dental bill or perhaps consult with a reputable and highly recommended attorney. That may not be worth the effort and money and is risky. While I don´t doubt your complaint, who's to say the work was shoddy. If you don´t actually live in Mexico, I say, don´t bother going through the local judicial process to seek damages but even if you live here, that is a dicey proposition. Unlike Canada and the U.S. one is on one´s own here so, I am sorry to inform you, the best solution to me is to find a really highly reputable dentist to correct the damages if possible. Mexico is not a good place for foreigners to institute lawsuits.

The best and by far least expensive dentist I have ever had has been here in Chapala and I have had serious dental problems since at least 1953, all former dentists were in France, Alabama and California. There are many charlatans practicing in all these places and you seem to have been unfortunate enough to have encountered one.

Good luck to you. Maybe Profeco can help you but who knows?


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

PROFECO. File a complaint with PROFECO.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

If you do not have what you agreed on in writing do not bother.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

In writing in Spanish with very specific goals to be accomplished in mind and clearly defined and then an ability with certainty that those well delineated goals were not met in accordance with the normal standards anticipated among well defined and anticipated standards as historically recognized in a legal sense in Mexico - not Canada. 

In 2006, my wife and I approached PROFECO in San Cristóbal de Las Casas to resolve a real estate conflict with a local Chiapas citizen and they informed us they do not handle real estate matters so it looked like the end of the road in our recovering rental deposit money the landlords had stolen from us. There was no legal recourse that made any sense so we simply asked the landlords if they had paid their taxes on rental income over the years and before you could count to three we had all of our money back and an apology. That was fun. This was a gamble but there are so many tax cheats in Mexico, one can find one by simply ascertaining whether or not they seem to be breathing or were breating some time in the last 400 years.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 24, 2010)

I would take your lumps and, this time, seek references for a new dentist. We have found the prices increasing 500, 600, 700 pesos for the same treatment in 3 years. But it is still very cheap. Maybe 60% cheaper rather than 80%.

Profeco will only work if the quality of work is obvious to a layman.

Hacienda can be effective if you paid IVA but there would have to be proof of under-reporting. Same with SAT.

(I find the dentists are good for 6 appointments a day at 700 pesos each, including IVA. That is in Mexico. More like 12 NOTB. YMMV)

Good luck!


----------



## travelinhobo (Sep 17, 2010)

After the several bad experiences I've had in this country, you couldn't drag me into another dentist's office here!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

travelinhobo said:


> After the several bad experiences I've had in this country, you couldn't drag me into another dentist's office here!


Sorry to hear that. I've had nothing but great experiences with the dentist I've been using in Mexico City ever since moving here. He came highly recommended by a friend who's lived here for many years.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 24, 2010)

Both DW and I have also had amazing service. Friendly, flexible and inexpensive. We deal with a clinic so the individuals have to meet a certain standard. I have had a couple of veneers re-glued after eating spare ribs.

DW has had 2 implants done for 41,500 pesos, a bit more expensive than the quote last year. But still a deal.


----------

